# Qld: Funnel Ck-Nebo



## zaffa (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys,

I wouldn't class this as a fishing report as I didn't actually land any fish but as a trip report, the funnel ck out near nebo sure is nice way to spend the morning. The plan was to grab a quick breaky from camp at five am and head down. Getting out of my room to realise it was still quick dark and heavy slowed me down a little.

Launching at the bridge on Sarina-Marlborough rd is was still quite foggy (which I thought would gave been to my advantage) making it a little darker. I started with surface walker and popper but with zero interest and a rising sun I switched to crank style divers.

Second cast I was rewarded with a solid thump and run as soon as the lure touched the water only to drop it milliseconds later. Expecting the fish to come thick and fast I was received no further interest and switched to a jackal style lure. Again second or third cast I was mid retrieve when the line went tight. Fearing a snagged I released the pressure on the the line only to have it take off peel a few metres of line then drop the treble.

And that's about as exciting as the fishing got!

The water was a beautiful and lovely clear day so I paddled in both directions till I hit rapids at either end paddling around 8km in total. There's loads of structure here probably too much and I'm still yet to land my first toga, but I'll keep trying! Hopefully now the running water will have eased and the fish my be hungrier!

Cheers

Ps sorry fir lack of pics forgot my waterproof cam and wasn't overly keen on removed iPhone from dry bag for photos


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

It is a lovely place for a paddle , is a lot of Sooties and there are toga's there , good to see you got out and had a go at them , kep going , you will land one up there


----------



## zaffa (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah I've landed sooties here off the bank but am mainly keen for the toga! I think with the amount rain they just weren't biting.

My go to for sooties has to be Marian! Nearly one every cast on dusk


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks stunning! Ahhh... gotta love winter down south......


----------



## zaffa (Apr 18, 2014)

Figured rather then make a new trip report id just add to this existing trip considering i had no fish to display!

Well since update the water has dropped about two metres and theres been a whole lot more action on the water....but still no toga!

Ive been down to funnel three times this week, being a train driver at Nebo helps me get out here this often!

On every trip 2 at dusk and 1 at mid morning I landed at least 6 Sooties and on the first day at dusk i landed 11 and dropped a few more. I only nabbed photos of a few as they were all around the 35cm mark or smaller. And on the particular trip I also managed to pierce my own scrotum...with a treble....i guess this displays the importance of having a net hand as once i got the fish on board it went nuts and speared the treble right through my nutsack! Youll notice the treble missing on the rear of the popper the sooty engulfed!

Anyway Ill let the pics do the talking, which are average at best hard talking selfies on a yak!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

zaffa said:


> And on the particular trip I also managed to pierce my own scrotum...with a treble....i guess this displays the importance of having a net hand as once i got the fish on board it went nuts and speared the treble right through my nutsack! Youll notice the treble missing on the rear of the popper the sooty engulfed!


Ouch :shock:


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> And on the particular trip I also managed to pierce my own scrotum...with a treble....i guess this displays the importance of having a net hand as once i got the fish on board it went nuts and speared the treble right through my nutsack!


This my friend is a feeling similar to the one I experience every time I get home late from a fishing trip to a cranky wife and four squealing kids..... :lol:

Well done on the Sooties and hope you'll nail that Toga soon!


----------



## zaffa (Apr 18, 2014)

Haha cheers surprisingly didn't hurt too much. Cut the barb off and slipped it straight out.

There's a really neat rope swing here too so when your finished fishing it's great for a swim/swing!


----------

